# 39+4 Baby still in NICU :(



## sunnylove

I am so sad. My baby is 39 weeks, 4 days gestation and is 3 months old today and is still in NICU. He was born at 26 weeks, never had any real complications, got off all oxygen at 33 weeks, and almost 7 weeks later we are still in NICU. I am immensely sad as I know his due date will come and go and he'll still be in there. They took his feeding tube out 2 days ago and put him "on demand." He's done pretty well, as he has taken at least 3/4 of every bottle at every feeding, but doc thinks it's still not enough. He did great last night, taking almost full bottles each time, but this morning he has not been feeding well at all, so they are putting his feeding tube back in. We thought we were going home in 2 days, and now we will be there at least another week. I cannot put into words how heart wrenching this is. :cry:


----------



## rbourre

My daughter did the same thing. She was doing so good and all of the sudden just didn't want bottles. We gave her a 24 hour break and fed her through the tube and she came home 4 days later. She just needed a little break. I was so upset that it happened, but it ended up working out good. She's always been a lazy eater, but once we got home we just fed her when she wanted to eat. Sometimes, it was an ounce every hour.

It will be over before you know it and you will forget all about it and enjoy your baby. My daughter has been out of the hospital for a little over 10 months now and it all seems like a very bad dream.


----------



## TheNewMrsB

We got out a few weeks back but I know how stressful it was getting his feeding sorted, I was in tears everyday!

I was the only Mum on the Transitional Care ward (where mums can stay with their premies) who was breastfeeding and he had to go 48 hours without his tube bit he could have a bottle top up. 

The other mums babies were feeding so well and I was ready to crack. One of his midwives said once they turn the corner they will fly.

I'm sure after a break he will fly :) heel going mummy you are doing great x


----------



## sunnylove

Thanks, ladies. It's good to hear other moms who have been in a similar position. I see babies on the floor who are going home at 4 pounds, or at 36 weeks and it's killing me!! Even babies who are still on oxygen who are eating better than him!! But I do feel like he just needed a break and hopefully he will be home soon. :\


----------



## jandksmommy

Being so premature, it isn't unusual to be in the NICU longer. Mine was 42 weeks before she came home. It's tough but your little one will be ready soon. Hugs


----------



## EmSmith1980

My daughter was a 23 weeker, and we were in til a month past her due date. Xx


----------



## ttc126

Oh hon! Big hugs! I'm sorry I know how hard it is to be waiting on them to just eat! Very frustrating especially if that's the only issue left!

I'm praying for you and sending a big hug your way.


----------



## sunnylove

Thanks for the kind words, ladies. It just seems so silly to be in NICU for FEEDINGS. He's been off any kind of oxygen support for 7 weeks now. So to still be in the hospital seems so silly!! We are still there, at 40+2 weeks. He is SO inconsistent with his feedings, which is what's the toughest part. Like he can eat well all night, and then in the morning he won't even wake up, and I literally cannot stand it. I can't even be there anymore without wanting to bawl my eyes out because he's dead asleep and has to be fed his entire amount through his tube. :( 

Doc thought he'd be headed home this weekend, but not now. :( His percentage was 65% yesterday but it'll probably be much lower today as he completely bombed his first two feedings. (Though he is ALWAYS extremely sleepy those first 2 feedings of the day.) I just literally don't even know what to do with myself anymore. I'm in a state where I don't want to go there, I don't want to know what he's eaten, I just want them to call me when he gets to 90% and his tube is coming out, because emotionally, I cannot handle this anymore.

I have no idea why he's not waking up, he never shows signs of hunger, he doesn't eat, and that stupid light bulb that everyone keeps talking about, hasn't turned on yet.


----------



## rbourre

sunnylove said:


> Thanks for the kind words, ladies. It just seems so silly to be in NICU for FEEDINGS. He's been off any kind of oxygen support for 7 weeks now. So to still be in the hospital seems so silly!! We are still there, at 40+2 weeks. He is SO inconsistent with his feedings, which is what's the toughest part. Like he can eat well all night, and then in the morning he won't even wake up, and I literally cannot stand it. I can't even be there anymore without wanting to bawl my eyes out because he's dead asleep and has to be fed his entire amount through his tube. :(
> 
> Doc thought he'd be headed home this weekend, but not now. :( His percentage was 65% yesterday but it'll probably be much lower today as he completely bombed his first two feedings. (Though he is ALWAYS extremely sleepy those first 2 feedings of the day.) I just literally don't even know what to do with myself anymore. I'm in a state where I don't want to go there, I don't want to know what he's eaten, I just want them to call me when he gets to 90% and his tube is coming out, because emotionally, I cannot handle this anymore.
> 
> I have no idea why he's not waking up, he never shows signs of hunger, he doesn't eat, and that stupid light bulb that everyone keeps talking about, hasn't turned on yet.

I know there isn't anything anyone can say that will make it better and help him eat but just wanted to let you know that I am thinking about you. I really hope it happens for him soon and you can take him home. I felt the exact same way as you. The sight of the hospital made me angry. I wanted them to stop telling me that she would just "get it" and start eating her bottles better. I just wanted her home, I was absolutely miserable. I used to freak out at the smallest things. Just looking at my breast pump would make me break down. I was fighting with my husband and we just weren't happy. Having someone to talk to made it so much better. I met another mom of a preemie online and every time I just wanted to cry, I would talk to her on Facebook. It helped a lot. Is there anyone you can talk to? You can message me if you want to talk.

My daughter had a lot of trouble with the 3am feed. She would take all her bottles fine and at 3am would not wake up to eat. It frustrated me so much. She did eventually take to the bottles, but it took her about 6 weeks to get it.


----------



## jandksmommy

Sunnylove, does he make up for the morning feedings later on? The reason I ask is because my 23 weeker is not a morning eater at all... never has been. She is 16lbs now at 11 months old (7 months adjusted) and I'm lucky if she will take more than 2 ounces first thing in the morning, she gets better by afternoon, and then absolutely pigs out in the evening (will basically take half her daily food in the 3 hours before bedtime). It's just her pattern and she is a pudgy solid little gal. They tried to regulate her to even intake throughout the day while in the NICU but she fought them all day and cried all evening for more.


----------



## ttc126

Sunnylove, how is your little one? Thinking of you!


----------



## sunnylove

He's home! :) Came home at 41+1 and is perfect!


----------



## ttc126

Yay! Congratulations! What fantastic news :) Hope you are settling in well and enjoying every minute :)


----------

